# AFCI protection on a Sump Pump



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone have any issues with a sump pump on a AFCI protected circuit?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The sump pump is in the closet of a finished bedroom.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Only issue I see is that that's the kind of thing you'd want to know tripped before it caused disaster.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Well is the pump on the bedroom receptacle circuit? Or does it just happen to be in the bedroom closet? I'd probably have a home run to the sump and forego afci 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Well is the pump on the bedroom receptacle circuit? Or does it just happen to be in the bedroom closet? I'd probably have a home run to the sump and forego afci
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is still required to be AFCI protected, no? Also, does it not have an alarm that requires a separate circuit?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

rcar said:


> It is still required to be AFCI protected, no? Also, does it not have an alarm that requires a separate circuit?



If it's on it's own circuit then it's not supplying receptacles (multiple) but a receptacle (singular). Probably not how most would interpret it but I'd be looking for every way possible not to install those god forsaken overpriced pieces of garbage. I see 210.12 specifically lists closets but I still wouldn't do it. Thug life


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You only have to follow code for inspections. After that, the town can't enforce anything.

Install the AFCI for the inspection and pull it out afterwards.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Well is the pump on the bedroom receptacle circuit? Or does it just happen to be in the bedroom closet? I'd probably have a home run to the sump and forego afci
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The sump pump was put on a dedicated circuit. The sump pump is in the bedroom closet. I had a conversation with the AHJ and they will allow us to have it on a standard circuit breaker without AFCI protection. Finally an inspector with common sense.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> The sump pump was put on a dedicated circuit. The sump pump is in the bedroom closet. I had a conversation with the AHJ and they will allow us to have it on a standard circuit breaker without AFCI protection. Finally an inspector with common sense.



In MN? I have only seen one!


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

HackWork said:


> You only have to follow code for inspections. After that, the town can't enforce anything.
> 
> Install the AFCI for the inspection and pull it out afterwards.


It's sad that we sometimes have to resort to these kinds of things in the real world.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> The sump pump was put on a dedicated circuit. The sump pump is in the bedroom closet. I had a conversation with the AHJ and they will allow us to have it on a standard circuit breaker without AFCI protection. Finally an inspector with common sense.


I would install a single outlet receptacle for the pump then there is no chance of it being used for anything else at the same time.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> I would install a single outlet receptacle for the pump then there is no chance of it being used for anything else at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 51145


We installed one TR duplex receptacle. One side for the sump pump other side for the battery back up charger.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> We installed one TR duplex receptacle. One side for the sump pump other side for the battery back up charger.


I always forget about the battery back up that you guys install for sump pumps. None of that around here......at least not that I've seen.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> The sump pump is in the closet of a finished bedroom.


Just wire it right and you should have no problem unless the pump is bad.


----------

